# 84 300zx Non Turbo--performance suggestions?



## njc282 (May 23, 2004)

Hey I got my '84 (non-turbo) not too long ago and have gotten many things on it fixed. I'm looking for suggestions on what to do to get it going faster, because over the summer i'd like to try my time at the drags. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

njc282 said:


> Hey I got my '84 (non-turbo) not too long ago and have gotten many things on it fixed. I'm looking for suggestions on what to do to get it going faster, because over the summer i'd like to try my time at the drags. What do you guys think?



Turbo it. Otherwise , you'll be spending mad money and throwing driveability out the window to get any real power out of that car. I'm sitting on right about 300 Hp with about $100 in mods altogether. You just can't do that to an NA car. Cams , headers , high comp heads and pistons , intake , ECU ...... That's what it would take for you to get the power I have right now , and I've barely scratched the surface of the turbo Zs true performance potential. For right about another $1000 in proper driveline parts , my car will be deep in the 12s. Basically an LSD and a clutch. An NA Z is not a thing you really want to drag race , it would however make an awesome road/autocross track car. The turbo Zs are a bit skittish on the track. All turbo cars are, it's the nature of the boost. An NA Z , however , would have smooth power delivery and almost none of the heat issues the turbo cars would have. Those are my 2 suggestions , either turbo it or make a track runner out of it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

As previously mentioned either do light mods for power just to beef it up a tad and then go all out on the drivetrain, suspension, chasis, and brakes. Or get a VG30ET and have some fun.


----------

